# 1st time out in PA 3/14



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

A few of us went out yesterday a little after noon at navarre beach. First time I took the pro anglers out and also the first time my buddy took his paddle board (set up for fishing) out in the gulf. we ended up just peddling around and no fishing, my friend on the paddle board was having a little bit of a difficult time. 

I was very impressed with how well the pro angler handled the waves. I'm less comfortable coming back in, in the surf though than I am in my prowler. I only had the half paddle set up. I definitely prefer having a more narrow kayak and a double paddle to dig in and ride a wave hitting me from behind. I'm sure I will better with practice. We ended up jumping off and grabbing the rear of the yak at about 5/6 ft. 

Overall I'm very happy with the PA. There were quite a few times where I was messing around with my gear and thought there was no way I would be keeping my head down nearly as long in my prowler.


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

All I can say is you can't fall asleep in the "Reclined" position just in any old kayak.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

KrzyKjun512 said:


> All I can say is you can't fall asleep in the "Reclined" position just in any old kayak.


That's what I'm talking bout. Looks like he's waiting for "lines in the water" time lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

KrzyKjun512 said:


> All I can say is you can't fall asleep in the "Reclined" position just in any old kayak.


Nice! Not sure how I would handle waking up on a kayak. I guess it couldn't be any worse than the many times I've woke up in my treestand had that WTF, where am i feeling...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

mhooligan said:


> Nice! Not sure how I would handle waking up on a kayak. I guess it couldn't be any worse than the many times I've woke up in my treestand had that WTF, where am i feeling...


I hate falling asleep in the stand. usually I will halfway wake up then have that feeling like I'm falling and jump up and make all kinds of noise to scare the deer off 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

mhooligan said:


> Nice! Not sure how I would handle waking up on a kayak. I guess it couldn't be any worse than the many times I've woke up in my treestand had that WTF, where am i feeling...


"Wake up slow or wake up wet"


----------



## pcfisher22 (Jan 11, 2014)

I Usually ride in to about 2-3 feet deep and jump in unless the surf is very small. You can always turn your nose into the waves and go in backwards till you get shallow enough. Jumping in at 5-6 feet makes for a wet ride home!


----------

